# Great Bucks Steam Rally CANCELLED



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi All just had the go for this years rally!! last years rally was very sucessfull and hope for loads more people to come for a very good weekend and with lots to do and see...... the dates are Saturday 4th & Sunday 5th August 2012..... please register on the rally list and we'll be looking forward to seeing you in August.....


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Clive

Do we have to buy tickets for the show in advance?

The link on the rally page to the steam fair doesn't work


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

sallytrafic said:


> Hi Clive
> 
> Do we have to buy tickets for the show in advance?
> 
> The link on the rally page to the steam fair doesn't work


Hi Frank I'll have a look in the site at some point, perhaps they are re build g the site....

As far as access to the show you just pay me on the day....

Looking forward to meeting you both soon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room on Clive's Steam Fair Rally folks it was very good last year

Details all HERE

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Shabbington Rally 2012 CANCELLED *

Hi All,

I have just had a phone call form the show organisers, and unfortunatley they had a site meeting this evening, and have canciled the show, as the feilds they use are still waterloged..... I am very sad but yet another event that has been canciled....

Thanks for all your surport, and looking forward to seeing you next year, at Shabingdon 2013....

Best regards,

Clive


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for your hard work on this Clive: it was an excellent show last year - cross our fingers for next year!

Regards - Bob


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update Clive. So sorry for all of you that have put so much effort in. I quite understand as traction engines have slightly more weight than the average car or MH . Who would pull them out of the mud?

regards
Andrew


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's a shame, unfortunately there's been so much rain the ground can't recover. SO many events cancelled...  


thansk for letting us know...


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

That's a real shame Clive, but thanks for letting us know and for all your efforts organising the rally.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Clive for letting us know, quite understandable considering the amount of rain we have had. Look forward to next years one.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

What a pity and just as the weather is improving.


----------

